# Newborn Access Rights



## greeneyes27

Hi Everyone, 

I'm popping in from first trimester and was wondering if you had any words of wisdom?? See my post below...

Father's access to newborns...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you've read some of my previous posts you might have seen that my partner and I have unfortunately split up...

I was just wondering whether anyone knows the norm when it comes to access for Father's to newborns. I have a suspiscion that my ex will want to have the new baby overnight at his house... something which I would be very uncomfortable with until he/she is about 2 or 3... I wouldn't be against him seeing the baby on a regular basis, just during the day though, for a few hours at a time perhaps.

Before I start worrying does anyone know a little bit more?

Emma x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hey hun

From what i am led to believe he wouldnt be allowed overnight access until lo was 2 or 3 as its in a newborns best intrests to be with its mum ie breast feeding etc!
I guess it all depends on if you will have him on the birth certificate or not?

Not much good hopefully someone that knows more will come along xx


----------



## WhiteGeisha

I replied in first tri x


----------



## scottishgal89

ermm...agree with aidedhoney on overnight access.
as for contact- a couple of hours a week is fine to start with in my opinion.
its a difficult time for us girls while we bond and adjust, i wouldnt give him anymore than that as it could cause you extra stress when you definitly dont need it.
i wouldnt worry now though. my ex hasnt seen my little girl for a few months now, shes 6months and we're still not sorted so you have plenty time to get your head around everything (my circumstances are different but its just an example)
:flower:


----------



## greeneyes27

Thank you hun... I'm going to try and put it out of head for now then. Just keep fretting about it :( x


----------

